
Wanna Kicks, a new AR app lets you virtually “try on” kicks - madtrax
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/30/wanna-kicks-a-new-ar-app-from-wannaby-lets-you-virtually-try-on-your-next-pair-of-kicks/
======
Sujan
Works surprisingly well. Nice!

